# 2007 Maxima



## mikem (May 3, 2006)

Here is a detailed review on the 2007 Maxima, with lots of information on features and design.
Also contains videos with the exterior and interior styling, performance on the road, and a great gallery.

Enjoy 

Here it is: http://www.topspeed.com/cars/nissan/nissan_maxima-ar6888.html


----------

